# 1994 Murray Lunar



## cawfebug (Jun 5, 2018)

I bought this for my sons to transition from their Schwinn Bantam, but they are still riding their classic bikes (good boys!). This is a very clean BMX style bike. 1994is was close to the last year Murray made bikes in the USA. Every now and then I raise the seat and ride it around the neighborhood. Pretty fun bike.


----------

